# Need Help For Add Free Hosting



## bhutanesedude (Aug 28, 2007)

guys, I have come to know that in free webhostings, we can disable the add....but as such I did not find any add disabling tutorial for Sitebugr, so any one has an idea how to disable the add in siteburg.com..please do let me know...Thanks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 28, 2007)

*www.frihost.com

one of the oldest, trusted and one of the Best


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

110mb.com
789mb.com


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 28, 2007)

But the name in the address bar will be something like 
abc.frihost.com or abc.110mb.com. Is there any way to hide his so that address the others see is like www.abc.com


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Aug 28, 2007)

50webs.com

is it possibleto get .com domain for free??


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ i think no



			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> But the name in the address bar will be something like
> abc.frihost.com or abc.110mb.com. Is there any way to hide his so that address the others see is like www.abc.com



?????


----------



## slugger (Aug 28, 2007)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> is it possibleto get .com domain for free??



top level domains cannot b acquired 4 free


----------



## utsav (Aug 28, 2007)

50webs.com is good .i hav a site running on it.

so which type of domains can be acquird 4 free. i mean  to say .net or .org & something like that


----------



## slugger (Aug 28, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> .net or .org & something like that


dey r all TLDs

*List of Internet top-level domains*


----------



## utsav (Aug 28, 2007)

ok then give some low level domains


----------



## slugger (Aug 28, 2007)

al dose offered by free-hosting sites


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 28, 2007)

If you want some good feature rich Domain...try uni.cc  

Other than that i can only think of FREE .COM by referrals and other such schemes. If you have a Credit Card, you can start cheap by buying a domain from Yahoo for 2$ which is Rs80.....Damn cheap


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 28, 2007)

could you plz tell me way to hide address if i host my website on some free web host


----------



## slugger (Aug 28, 2007)

*AFAIK* u can not hide d url
 u cud buy a cheap domain(refer d post above urs ) and give people dat url and den redirect people 2 d free-hosting site from der

u can actually  hide/shorten d actual url usin tinyurl, but u r not lookin 4 dat, dat i no


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 28, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> could you plz tell me way to hide address if i host my website on some free web host


Didnt understand you are askin here ?


----------



## slugger (Aug 28, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Didnt understand you are askin here ?


_asliyat mein hain *site_name.hostin_site.tld* lekin dikhna chahiye *site_name.tld 
*_


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 28, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> _asliyat mein hain *site_name.hostin_site.tld* lekin dikhna chahiye *site_name.tld
> *_



Ah got it.....Most likely if Freehost has DNS nameservers then use uni.cc with DNS and it will work exactly like .com .net works......just that it is uni.cc. Thats one benefit of uni.cc since other free domains like .tk or .co.nr provide only redirection.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 29, 2007)

^^ what is this uni.cc thing n which free host has DNS nameserver.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> ^^ what is this uni.cc thing n which free host has DNS nameserver.


Go to Uni.cc and find out what it is  



> UNI.CC is a free domain name that will help making your              web sites more accessible using short and easy-to-remember              Internet addresses.
> 
> This site provides domain name redirection service and a site              builder tool. We *do not* offer hosting, mail or FTP services at this time.


As fos hosting, almost all....just tell the host that you dont want a subdomain....you have a Domain and give them the Uni.cc domain you regsitered and the host will proivde you with Nameservers which you have to add in your domain control panel....same way like .com or .net works


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2007)

People spend more that Rs. 500/- on their Cold drinks expenses every year... but still they feel Rs. 450/- or less for a Domain per year fee is too high and wants to go with crappy subdomains !!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> People spend more that Rs. 500/- on their Cold drinks expenses every year... but still they feel Rs. 450/- or less for a Domain per year fee is too high and wants to go with crappy subdomains !!!



 BTW Saurav bro i have yesterday introduced new annual discounted packages for students. Check my sig for thread link


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Aug 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> People spend more that Rs. 500/- on their Cold drinks expenses every year... but still they feel Rs. 450/- or less for a Domain per year fee is too high and wants to go with crappy subdomains !!!



I never drink cold drinks...


----------



## slugger (Aug 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> People spend more that Rs. 500/- on their Cold drinks expenses every year... but still they feel Rs. 450/- or less for a Domain per year fee is too high and wants to go with crappy subdomains !!!



d00d *CONTENT IS KING*

 u mite buy all d domain names dat sound similar 2 ur own 2 prevent misuse but if ur content is lackin on d qlty front den no matter wat u do u *can not* attract traffic  ur site no matter wat SEO u apply

on d other hand u may a subdomain site, but with top-notch content u will b able to get hits dat people with tlds can only *dream of*

2 prove my point
*CHECK OUT D COMMENTS LEFT ON DIS BLOG*

 2 reiterate my point i will say it again

*CONTENT IS KING

*d00d and d comparison between* soft drinks *and* domain names *has no valid justification

_pyaas lagegi to kya domain name choos ke piyega tu??_




			
				NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> I never drink cold drinks...


ya me 2

* i drink it once it reaches room temp*


----------



## bhutanesedude (Aug 31, 2007)

Guys...I just need to disable the add in the site of siteburg.com, and I will not shift to any service provide coz the site that I am using now is been visited so many times and its good running..SImply....let me know if you all know how to disable the add above my website.... but seems in this I started the topic but I did not any good response...anyways....hoping to hear from you all soon.

Thanks


----------



## slugger (Aug 31, 2007)

bhutanesedude said:
			
		

> Guys...I just need to disable the add in the site of siteburg.com, and I will not shift to any service provide coz the site that I am using now is been visited so many times and its good running..SImply....let me know if you all know how to disable the add above my website.... but seems in this I started the topic but I did not any good response...anyways....hoping to hear from you all soon.
> 
> Thanks


   

actually starting from d very first response no one trie to address your problem

and since people usually respond according to d content of d last response, ur problem got buried under sum other discussion

ne way, coming back to d point,  i really dont think u shud b removing d banner ad from ur site, cause it is how dey get to offer u d hostin space for free

that is their source of revenue generation

even if u do manage to remove d banner from ur site (highly unlikely tho), u wil always run d risk of getting ur site removed form der servers

also


> Siteburg.com Administration                    reserves the right to terminate illegal use of granted services,                    including to deny access to the server and to eliminate the                    located information.
> 
> Siteburg.com is                    capable of giving away free web space thanks to the *sponsorship                    of our advertisers. Therefore each page that You create will                    have an advertising banner automatically inserted into it.
> 
> Siteburg.com has                    the right to variate some characteristics of advertising banners                    on Your pages.                *


----------



## nepcker (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's a good link: *www.free-webhosts.com/no-forced-ads.php


----------



## ahref (Aug 31, 2007)

You may remove top ads, but as told by slugger. When your host will find about it. They will not think twice, before pressing terminate account button.


----------



## slugger (Aug 31, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Here's a good link: *www.free-webhosts.com/no-forced-ads.php



are u plain blind 

dint u read wat bhutanesedude said *HE DOES NOT WANT TO CHANGE HIS HOSTING SITE!!!!*

read b4 typin ne thin


----------



## nepcker (Sep 1, 2007)

In that case, I'd suggest to create an account at *www.x10hosting.com and use the "SiteCopy" feature. It is the best ad-free host I have ever used. (I used to like iFastNet, but it is now ad-supported  )

Disabling ads on Siteburg probably violates the Terms of Service, and the site may get terminated. It's better to be in the safe side. If you want something that looks like a top level domain, check: *www.freedomain.co.nr/


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 8, 2007)

I can give you free cPanel hosting (all unlimited features)..and free domain name.For free host you need to post on my forum(monthly basis,10 or 15 posts).........for free domain name.(.com .org and others)..you have make 350 posts on mu forum.

Free hosting link:
*www.techiehost.org/free_hosting.html

All free host has similar features like paid hosting.

Free domain link:
*www.techiehost.org/free_domain.html

My forum link:
www.techiehome.org


----------

